# decision time wp 9 vs adv. dc FB1-4001



## ftaffy (Mar 13, 2009)

I am confused, direct drive and 5 speed. I am guessing u mean clutchless.

Which one can u get cheaper? Are the suppliers local?
Personally i think they so close that no one will notice any differences while driving. I am looking at getting a Kostov 9" because it wins on $.


----------



## adiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry to "jump" into your thread. I am also trying to decide which one to choose either the Warp9 or the FB1-4001. The following would be nice to know:

-which motor will give less problems?
-which motor comes with better brushes?
-which motor will work the best with the 144v system as you stated

Adiel


----------



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

tfaffy I read some really bad reviews on the thundersky products, sorry can[t quote, shouldn't be to hard to find source complaints, didn't hold 1/2 stated amperage, recieved product with rust on posts, poor costomer service, good luck. rsvp


----------



## adiel (Sep 21, 2009)

lou-ace, which motor is thundersky related to? 

Thanks,
Adiel


----------

